# electric salt spreaders



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

purchased a salt dog electric spreader last year. it has done a pretty good job. what other electric spreaders do you guys like and why. looking to replace my other three gas spreaders this year.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Any electric drag chains. Flow isn't as even, but they don't freeze up like augers


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Snoway stainless Vboxes. flip up chute and only one motor. I have zero problems and run 150 ton through 2 every winter. When the half hp motor went out I upgraded to a 3/4 hp. Not as powerful as a gas but never has issues.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

The way i set my trucks up works perfect with the electric salters. I dont run any of the controls as far as spinner or drag chain speed. I adjust flow on the salter and that it. I use Air flow and Smith spreaders. Very easy to work on, and few moving parts. I have alot of contractor friends who use my salt truck when thier gas powered one goes down. And every year they replace it with a electric powered unit. Ive heard people say that the gas powered ones are stronger some how. Ive never had a problem though with electric one not being strong enough. Dont leave the salt in the hopper to freeze up. and keep the front of the unit clean and clear of build up. In the summer months the power plug also doubles as a jump plug for jumper cables. I use thicker than needed wire so it has 2 functions.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The gas ones are more powerful on the spread pattern and can empty out quicker. But it isn't enough to make them worth it over the electric.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Poly/electric auger style the New Snoway PDE800 is a very nice and Boss makes a nice unit. the conveyor style Guys seem to like the DD tornado, Ice Breaker, etc, for dual motors check out the Saltdogg 1400601SS and the Snoway with the swing away chute was already mentioned.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

If your existing gas spreaders are in good shape (and preferably stainless) do a gas to electric conversion at home.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

So far so good one my New Buzzbox. Well made and really launches the salt, better then any spreader I've ever used!


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

my spreaders are in pretty good shape. main drag chain decent, concerned about doing the conversions. I have read several posts over the years on conversions. would be a cheaper way. anyone converted highways over to electric?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

bought a saltdogg shpe 2000 midway through this year and i love it. It spreads great although it does favor the driver side when spreading but i actually like that. I am looking at buying a boss vbx next year if we get enough contracts. I really like the looks of it in the way of being reliable and a good product. My main thing about the electric spreaders are low maintenance. We're always crammed for everything so the less maintenance the better.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Only thing with the electric Fisher and Western and Boss salters is there is no room to keep a shovel or a 5gal pail or a small 3ton jack. I have a saltdoog 2250 I can carry a few pails for salt or for liquid to splash on my salt if it has frozen in the hopper. I can keep a few shovels and stuff on the sides as well. The other brands seam to mold the shape of the whole entire truck box rendering it useless for anything but salt. 

Those chain drive salters also leave salt at the bottom of the box under the salter and in front no? 

I like my two chain drive salters they will chew up clumps of salt if they get past the screen. With the auger drive a big enough clump and it jambs it up. Not sure I can dump liquid on top of my big chain drive salters it will leak out the bottom probably.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish I had purchased this model instead of the Gas I bought late December. There production lead time was just out too far. I haven't had any issues with my gas salter starting in the Cold this season. Choke it and hit the start switch and its running.

Swenson Large electric VBox


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Snowex, no other experience.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Grassman09;1787445 said:


> Only thing with the electric Fisher and Western and Boss salters is there is no room to keep a shovel or a 5gal pail or a small 3ton jack. I have a saltdoog 2250 I can carry a few pails for salt or for liquid to splash on my salt if it has frozen in the hopper. I can keep a few shovels and stuff on the sides as well. The other brands seam to mold the shape of the whole entire truck box rendering it useless for anything but salt.
> 
> Those chain drive salters also leave salt at the bottom of the box under the salter and in front no?
> 
> I like my two chain drive salters they will chew up clumps of salt if they get past the screen. With the auger drive a big enough clump and it jambs it up. Not sure I can dump liquid on top of my big chain drive salters it will leak out the bottom probably.


The Boss VBX, is short.. You can run it in a 6' bed... I have a truck tool box in the bed of my F250 with the boss.
Our chevy with the 8.5' bed has tons of room in front of the spreader, you can put a snow blower, bags of salt what ever you want in front of the spreader.

The other two, Western, Swenson, take up the entire bed...
They are all 2 ton hoppers


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

rblake;1787377 said:


> my spreaders are in pretty good shape. main drag chain decent, concerned about doing the conversions. I have read several posts over the years on conversions. would be a cheaper way. anyone converted highways over to electric?


Brand doesn't really matter, they are all similar in design, just with little differences you take into consideration as you go. They are all a glorified conveyor belt, just made of metal. Depending on the setup there may be a 12v clutch involved, I removed mine to keep it simple. Used a 3/4hp Leeson motor (there's a dealer on ebay that has them for $300 shipped). The hardest part is to figure out the sprocket sizes you need. Not hard to do, the electric motor should run about 1800rpm, while your gasser was probably around 3600rpm at full throttle (on the governor). Need a heavy duty/constant duty 12v solenoid (looks like a Ford starter solenoid but rated to hold the power longer). Need some power cables (I kept a battery in the spreader and use smaller 6ga. cables up to the front for charging purposes). The wiring and controller I made from scratch (the controller is a 'project box' from Radio Shack with a couple light-up rocker switches in it etc).

To do the conversion you NEED basic mechanical knowledge and the ability to do basic automotive-style wiring. (tho a background in engineering or machine design never hurt lol).

Somewhere on my computer there are pretty detailed photos of the conversion on my Flink, but I'm sure if you use the search feature you will find others as well...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is a link showing mine:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93792&highlight=electric+conversion+salter

Moonlighter did an AirFlo too:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129451&highlight=electric+conversion+salter


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I love my Downeaster poly 2 yard v box but I guess they quite making them. I've had zero problems with it since new and it's 4 or 5 seasons old now. The only thing I've done is adjust the drag chain.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Brian Young;1788255 said:


> I love my Downeaster poly 2 yard v box but I guess they quite making them. I've had zero problems with it since new and it's 4 or 5 seasons old now. The only thing I've done is adjust the drag chain.


Those were or are made by equifab a Canadian co. Only thing downeaster on it is the name the rest is north of the border.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for all of the advice. will probably see what is at the sima show this summer.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Flawless440;1787657 said:


> The Boss VBX, is short.. You can run it in a 6' bed... I have a truck tool box in the bed of my F250 with the boss.
> Our chevy with the 8.5' bed has tons of room in front of the spreader, you can put a snow blower, bags of salt what ever you want in front of the spreader.
> 
> The other two, Western, Swenson, take up the entire bed...
> They are all 2 ton hoppers


What model of the Swenson takes the entire bed up 
I have one its 8ft V Box
and I have plenty room on the sides to carry a 418 toro blower on either side


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Grassman09;1787445 said:


> Only thing with the electric Fisher and Western and Boss salters is there is no room to keep a shovel or a 5gal pail or a small 3ton jack. I have a saltdoog 2250 I can carry a few pails for salt or for liquid to splash on my salt if it has frozen in the hopper. I can keep a few shovels and stuff on the sides as well. The other brands seam to mold the shape of the whole entire truck box rendering it useless for anything but salt.
> 
> Those chain drive salters also leave salt at the bottom of the box under the salter and in front no?
> 
> I like my two chain drive salters they will chew up clumps of salt if they get past the screen. With the auger drive a big enough clump and it jambs it up. Not sure I can dump liquid on top of my big chain drive salters it will leak out the bottom probably.


I have the newest box vbx that I just bought 2 months ago. I bought it early because last year they were sold out. This year though they did away with the chain drivin. Also I have a duramax short bed and I can fit a shovel just fine and a buck if I want. Not sure how much space you need there for that but I don't seem to have a problem. I'm loading mine tonight so maybe tomorrow I'll post some pictures up. The vbx is just sexy


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Buzzbox, it's more then just a spreader, excellent summer uses as well.....


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I decided on the Hiniker auger driven stainless steel electric model.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

rblake;1868941 said:


> Well I decided on the Hiniker auger driven stainless steel electric model.


That is a nice looking salter. Can't wait to see how they perform this year!


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

ran 25 tons through them today. had to turn down the auger feed. so far so good


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever thought of running a gear drive instead of the chain drives on a v-box?
That would sure do away with the stretching and replacing,no?


----------

